
2021 BMW i4 details revealed: 80-kWh battery, 530 hp, 373-mile range – Roadshow - t23
https://www.cnet.com/news/2021-bmw-i4-official-details/
======
larnmar
And, importantly, it won’t look like a cross between a Lego clown car and a
prop from Tron, like the old i3.

